# Dog issues again



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Background on Keela again. She is a 5 yr old? rhodesian ridgeback mix (possible pit bull mix), spayed. We got her last summer in July. The 1st night I brought her home she went after the indoor cats. I whaled the tar out her because she had ahold of one and was intent on killing her. We had another incident where she seriously growled at both my daughter and I one night (even scared me!) but was fine the next day. She's gone after 2 guys that came into the yard but hasn't bothered anyone since. These behaviours have all been over time, not just in one short period. 

Keela is going after the cats again. She hasn't bit one again, but she is snarling and snapping at them. She had a rawhide bone that she was "guarding" from them at one time, but I threw it out and that ended that issue. And, that is the ONLY chew thing that she has ever "guarded" from the cats. She snarled again this morning and there was NOTHING where she was that I can figure out she was "guarding" or WHY she would have gone after the cat! She is even starting to chase the cats some along with the growling/snarling. I get after her....usually just have to say HEY!...and she slinks off. She KNOWS she's not suppose to be doing that. It seems random to me and has been increasing over the last couple weeks.

Any ideas or suggestions for me? Killing my house cat will be a deal breaker here and there is no "rehoming" this dog...I refuse to pass an animal with an aggression issue off to someone else.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

May I recommend "The Dog Forum"? It has a LOT of training stickies that may be able to help you.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

A shock collar? Idk, she sounds pretty aggressive........:/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wonder if something is going on in her brain like a tumor or something.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think I would first have a vet examine her and make sure there are no health issues going on with her. Karen is right...ya never know, there could something like a tumor going on.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

What type of obedience training have you done with her? I would start there, from square one. It will get you and her on the same page. Also make sure her mind and body are being challenged.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The Rhodesian Ridge Back or African Lion Hound was bred to hunt cats. She's just doing her job...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

She really may not be suitable for your home. Certain hunting breeds have very high prey drive. And little self control over powerful instinct. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

yeah, GoatHiker...I fully understand that is what she was originally bred for...BUT...there is a limit. Indoor cats are off limits (and she KNOWS that), barn cats are on their own. But they are freaking her out because they don't run away from her...they run towards her! She has left the indoor cats alone since the first week we got her and now it's starting again...that's a problem. 

Karen, I was wondering that same thing. And, I'm finding out that someone I know may have a sibling of hers and they are having the same problem. I'll also add that I really have no idea what her life has been like until I got her. She belonged to someone in the town near me and was sold/given to the person I got her from. What or how any of them treated her....I just don't know. 

My biggest problem is that it is totally random. I NEVER know when or what will set her off. She woke up last night snarling and seriously pissed! I honestly thot someone was breaking in...nope, apparently she was just dreaming cause the cats were asleep on the bed with me and Keela was in the living room sleeping on the floor. I'm really glad she wasn't sleeping with my daughter like she usually does cause I do believe she might have bitten her at that moment.

We haven't done any specific obedience training with her. She is fairly obedient so just haven't done it...been lazy about it to be honest. I've thought about the shock collar too, but she is smart enough to figure out that if she has it she'll get zapped and if she doesn't have it on, she won't. LOL 

She tends to be pretty OCD over her ball. Any ball. She will play with a ball for HOURS. By herself or with someone throwing/kicking the ball for her. BUT...she is never aggressive with it. I can put my bare foot on top of her ball and she will never growl, snap or even come close to biting my foot to get her ball back. You can reach down and take her ball away from her and she will let you do it. She doesn't chase chickens (wish she would keep the darn things out of the yard, but she doesn't usually pay any attention to them) Doesn't chase the goats. Doesn't chase the horses (can't say the same for the burros but they play together chasing each other so that is different...she CAN differentiate between them and the horses) 

I guess what I'm saying with my "books" is that it's the randomness that is getting me.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> She really may not be suitable for your home. Certain hunting breeds have very high prey drive. And little self control over powerful instinct.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


But she DOES have control. I have seen that. Yes, I do believe she could have a high prey drive but I would see it more often and not as randomly as it is. All I have to do is sternly say "HEY" and she'll back right down. But I can't be here 24/7 and she is more than smart enough to figure that out. She has gone after 2 people that came into my yard and my mom has said she was scared of her when she came to the house once when I wasn't home and Keela "charged the fence" after her. The night my daughter had the issue with her....there is no doubt in my mind that dog would have bitten anyone who put their hand close to her. I could see it in her eyes and the way she was acting. If she hadn't acted normal the next morning and let me do whatever I wanted with her it would have been her last morning on this earth right then and there. Like I said...rehoming is NOT an option for her. And the alternative will break my heart.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

A Rhodesian rescue may be willing to work with her and find her a suitable home. It sounds like a bad thing just waiting to happen. They could also help you with her behavior problems,possibly. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

I have two dogs and they both chase my cats, one of my dogs (she's a Australian Shepherd Australian Cattle Dog cross) has almost killed a duck and one of the cats, I understand her breed and know that she is just doing what she was bred to do, and keep a very close eye on her. I'm not saying you are doing anything wrong but you mentioned that she almost killed one of your cats and you whaled the tar out of her, that could be a problem! Never ever hit a dog!!!! It doesn't matter if she is about to kill something! Hitting her isn't going to make anything any better. She won't be able to trust you anymore, and is very likely afraid of you now. I'm not saying that you abuse your dog or anything I'm just saying I hope that was only a one time thing!
I hope you can somehow train her out of chasing the cats, although it is instinct for dogs especially that bred to chase them.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She said in the first post that the dog was holding and killing the cat or whatever, so I'm guessing she was saving its life....I would freak out too if my dog was trying to kill something and wouldn't let go!
My guess is that it was a one time necessary act(for the cat anyways  )


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> She said in the first post that the dog was holding and killing the cat or whatever, so I'm guessing she was saving its life....I would freak out too if my dog was trying to kill something and wouldn't let go!
> My guess is that it was a one time necessary act(for the cat anyways  )


Like I said I hope it was just her instincts and that it was only a one time thing. But even when my dog almost killed my cat I didn't hit her I grabbed her collar and told her to drop the cat and pried her mouth open and let the cat run away the whole time scolding her, no hitting, and worked just as well.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

First off, it was only a one time thing....but I wouldn't hesitate to do it again if it were necessary. Second...the dog is absolutely NOT afraid of me or anyone in my family. When you can't KEEP a collar on a dog because their neck is bigger than their head it's kinda hard to grab the collar. This dog would have killed my cat if I hadn't done something drastic. I have dealt with aggressive dogs and I have dealt with dogs killing other animals. I'm not a novice at this. We all use different training methods and I will respect the fact that you don't agree with what I did. But...you need to respect that I was there and you weren't and I did what was necessary. Period. 

I also do absolutely understand the breeding thing. Yes, she IS bred to actually kill large cats. Yes, it IS her instinct. BUT....I also know that it is possible to control that and teach the dog not to blindly follow instinct. And I also know the dog well enough to know that she IS capable of controlling that instinct. I also know she is absolutely smart enough to KNOW the difference. 

After talking to my vet clinic, we have ruled out a physical issue with the dog. Even if it were a tumor...what would I do? I would put her down. I will be wracking my brain to see what has changed out here for her and us and see if that could be the issue. However, the vet clinician has worked in rescues for a long time and she and I have discussed the problem at length. Like I said before....this will break my heart if I can't figure out an answer BEFORE she kills my cat or hurts someone. 

I just saw her go after the cat again. The cat walked into the bedroom and the dog was laying by my feet. Keela jumped up and started to chase the cat! No reason...and then went over to her pillow which is in the closet as tho she were "guarding" the pillow. A sharp NO and she immediately quit....but... I don't know what I'm going to do here. Thanks everyone for their answers.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Food/object aggression and chasing prey is bred into all dogs, I really would not suggest breeding. On the first day home there can be some problems she doesn't know the rules yet, that time I would not worry about either. So, if we look at the guys in the yard and the food aggression, we start to see that she is saying "mine" my yard go away! My chew go away! Now we start to see how she is feeling, she is scared that someone/something can just take what is hers. I would ask does she have a place that is just hers like a crate or dog house, if not it may help her to own something, and know that it is hers. Dogs are territorial, and should be but they need a territory that they can rightfully have dominion over. I would agree with a vet visit, but think about what she is saying when she does this, there may be a need that she wants filled. The other thing I would say is you have to be tougher than whatever breed you have (it's ok to fake it too) when she comes after you or your daughter make your body big and discipline her, try to get your head above hers so she will see that you are alpha.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree...the first day I wasn't really worried because she didn't know the rules. In fact the first week...I didn't get to worried. The guys in the yard...I actually want her to be protective so not really that worried over that one...EXCEPT...that it isn't predictable. If it were anyone new...I could understand. But YOU could show up and walk into my house and she wouldn't even react to you...and the next person might not be so lucky. She actually isn't food aggressive at all. The cats can walk up to her dish while she's eating and it doesn't faze her a bit. I can reach down and mess with her food and it doesn't faze her at all. I've had a dog that was food aggressive and it's not fun to deal with, but can be managed. She is ONLY object aggressive with this one single rawhide chew (which is going to the dumpster as soon as I get off here) She has other rawhide chews, bones, her toys, etc and shows no possessive aggression with any other than the ONE and NEVER shows any with us humans.

"The other thing I would say is you have to be tougher than whatever breed you have (it's ok to fake it too) when she comes after you or your daughter make your body big and discipline her, try to get your head above hers so she will see that you are alpha." Ha! I'm good at faking it! I don't and won't back down if she is being aggressive with me or my daughter because at that point it's a total losing battle for us. But I'm also not going to take stupid chances...that is why she got the kennel door closed that night and there is no doubt in my mind that had she not been in the kennel....she would have bit one of us. Being tougher than her breed is a challenge...found out that the mother was german shepherd/pit mix. Oye! What a mix! 

We've had her for about 9 months now. She has not been aggressive towards the cats since that first week (and they would hiss and spit and run after that first night for about a month after...and she would ignore them) until starting about 2 weeks ago. And it's just been escalating over those 2 weeks. I agree that she may be asking for something. I'm trying to think WHAT has changed in the last couple weeks...and there really hasn't been anything that sticks out in MY mind. I just need to figure out what it is in HER mind...and go from there.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

ThreeHavens said:


> May I recommend "The Dog Forum"? It has a LOT of training stickies that may be able to help you.


Yes, The Dog Forum. They are very helpful on that forum. I have an account on there


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

Okay, I know this won't be a very popular opinion, but that dog needs to be put down. 

It's not because it gets aggressive with cats either. It's because she has gotten aggressive with you and your daughter. One time is all it takes, and you were lucky enough to have a clear warning on what can happen.
You will never fully be able to trust that dog. If it happen once with her owners, it will most likely happen again sometime, for some reason, with someone. 
What if it's your kids, or your kids friends? Is it really worth it? 

I think you should consider yourself lucky if she only ends up killing your cat.

BTW, on a side note. There are some dogs that just go after small animals that they consider prey, and that alone does not make them an aggressive dog. It takes a lot of work, but it can be fixed. 

However, that is not what you are dealing with in this situation. You have a aggressive, unpredictable, and dangerous dog.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

It sounds like you know what you are doing, just look for the clues to why, what gets her. Are the people she barks at the same type of people ( sounds wierd but I had a Maltese that was soo racist against dark skinned people, and I am not!) even though it seems random it more than likely is not, there is probably some link. Think of all angles time of day, colors, smells, what was happening previous. I would bet, only because the vet ruled out physical defect, that there is just something that really bothers her. I can understand, one of my favorite shows has a guy that whistles his "s" sounds....drives me crazy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I still say there is something going on that is somehow medical. Maybe getting dementia or some type of something. The randomness just makes me think something isn't right. Maybe nerves or something.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ksalv might have a point, is the dog is way up there in age.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Any eye issues like cataracts?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She's 5...best guess. I was told the people I got her from had gotten her when she was 2 or 3 and they had her a couple years and then I got her. So...she could be 6 even. Not super old, but not exactly young either. I found out that where she came from was maybe not a super place so she could have learned these behaviors there and it's just getting worse as she gets older. 

I don't think she has cataracts. Don't see any sign of it. And...nope. No common denominator that I can come up with. Different color vehicles, different type vehicles. Dressed different....one guy in work clothes, one guy in dress clothes. All of them have been white but there aren't too many different nationalities out here where I live (think a few blacks in an all white college town...******* heaven for the most part)

She doesn't show any signs of hurting....but that's not surprising because dogs tend not to until they can't do anything else. I don't get any flinching or anything when I rub on her tho...nothing that indicates a slight sore spot. But....But....now I'm thinking! She has a back foot that we have had to stop her from licking all the time...started about a month ago and ended about a week or so ago. She wouldn't let us touch it or look at it (but she won't let me take stickers out of her feet either so that hasn't surprised me too much). When I do get a chance to look at it, it's not swollen or red or bleeding or anything so I haven't been too concerned. But....THAT would be the one thing that has been different in the last month. She hasn't done it for several days tho....


----------



## WyndwardFarm (Jun 25, 2013)

Have you had her thyroid checked? Hypothyroidism can cause random aggression and can be the only symptom that something is off thyroid-wise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Huh, it is odd


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I have been thinking this over, I have to go back to the idea that something is getting under her skin. It might be something we would not think of, they can smell hear and see better than us. Plus it could be something that a dog brain picks up different than ours.I lived with a police dog for seven years that worked with my dad and I know dog training and behavior fairly well. It really sounds like something is bothering her, I could be wrong so don't stop talking it out and trying to find an answer but that is my opinion.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

> We had another incident where she seriously growled at both my daughter and I one night (even scared me!)


I don't care what her background is/was, this is a deal breaker. A ridgeback can do horrific damage in moments...do not take the chance.

Either rehome her, or have her put down.

Sorry to be so short, but I have seen too many people, usually children, either killed or left with debilitating bite injuries from "good dogs" with a problem.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I hate to say it but you may want to consider what critter carnival has to say. I had a buddy in school lose most of his face skin. If you are in ******* heaven like you said you should be able to find a good young man who will give her a good home.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

CritterCarnival said:


> I don't care what her background is/was, this is a deal breaker. A ridgeback can do horrific damage in moments...do not take the chance.
> 
> Either rehome her, or have her put down.
> 
> Sorry to be so short, but I have seen too many people, usually children, either killed or left with debilitating bite injuries from "good dogs" with a problem.


That is definitely on the table right now. I DO know how much damage she could do if she wanted and that is part of the reason this is tearing me apart right now. There is NO re-homing this dog. If she is too aggressive for me to handle, I absolutely will NOT pass that on to someone else. If we can't figure this out she will be put down. And I did discuss this with my vet tech who knows me and my animals. She even said that might be the best course of action. I just really, really hate it to come to that....you know? We all adore this dog, but I just can't risk my daughter or some other child getting hurt. I hate these kinds of decisions.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

This dog is making me nuts! She's back to her normal self again. I watched a cat walk right up to her at her food dish and all she did was look at the cat. The cat just ran across her back to get to the bed and the dog didn't even wiggle. Argghhh... She slept all night upstairs with daughter again. That was a little nervewracking when they went up to bed, let me tell you. We threw away the one rawhide bone she was over protective of, but I wouldn't think that would make such an immediate difference. I just don't know what to do. I am terrified I'll wait too long and someone will get badly hurt. But I also don't want to give up on her if I can get a handle on what's going on. We absolutely ADORE this dog! Why can't it just be black and white...no gray?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

And...as I hit send she's growling low and steady. I look and she's got a rawhide chew (one we've never had problems with before) in her mouth growling at one of the cats who is just standing there about a foot away from her. :hair: But she didn't "go after" him...just warned. I yelled "hey"...she dropped the rawhide and the cat ran past and up the stairs. Keela is now laying beside my chair again and the rawhide is in the trash.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, that would drive me nuts too, I wonder what her problem is!? Maybe she's torn between following her instincts and killing the cats, or following you her master and obeying your rules....so she behaves one way then another.

Idk, that's weird :/


----------



## Wiseacres' Nubies (Mar 17, 2012)

.
.
.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

While I briefly have internet, I'll respond. Looking up the behavioral things...yes, she has a strong prey drive...but she CAN control it. She has consistant rules and we do not treat her like a human (she IS a dog and is expected to BE a dog). She gets a ton of exercise....we live on a farm and she is outside with us whenever possible. She is usually quiet when in the house. She is generally obedient and it doesn't take much to call her "off" something she seems to think she should chase.

Again...it's NOT necessarily the behavior...it's the randomness. I grew up with a couple GS who were extremely aggressive. I understand aggressive behavior and I'm not scared of it. BUT...those dogs were predictable...I could tell you exactly when they were going to become aggressive. We had a GS that would allow kittens to eat out of his food dish with him...once they became cats, weellll....let's just say we lost a lot of cats to him. He was predictable. Keela will allow the cats to eat with her today...maybe tomorrow....and the next...for days or months and then attack. 

I truly think there is something either physically wrong with her or there is a trigger I'm not seeing and recognizing. I've looked up the hypothyroidism...the primary form affects dogs around 4-6 years of age....ummm...we're right there in that range. German Shepherds may be prone to it and I now know that GS is part of her mix. I do believe Monday we will get her checked for that one. 

Again...I don't believe her behavior is just "normal dog behavior". If it were, it would be more consistent. And, again....there is no re-homing this dog. I don't believe in sending a problem dog to someone else...rescue or otherwise.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

The randomness of her behaviour is why I am being so harsh with my posts. My niece will carry the facial scars for life, you see the news all the time about children maimed or killed, it may never happen, it may happen in five minutes.

If the thyroid comes back normal, and nothing else seems to be helping, please don't wait for the tragedy to happen, if you won't rehome her to a rescue, please, please put her down.

I'm so sorry you are going through this...:worried::hug:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Kat, your posts are not harsh...they are reality. That is absolutely my last resort, but it IS on the table at this point. I had a rottie that was predictable aggressive, but he had to be put down when he bit my 3 yr old son thru a winter coat and put 3 stitches in his arm...yep, I"m familiar with it. I cried for the 10 days we had to keep him tied before putting him down (rabies thing), but that's life. (and, yes, the dog DID have a reason for biting...but there is NEVER a good reason for a dog to bite a child so....) 

The randomness is where my issue is. IF I can figure it out...and it can be fixed (within reason) that is my preferable choice. Again...I won't pass a random aggressive dog to another person to deal with! I've rehomed a dog that killed chickens (I had both her and her brother from same litter, etc)...Samson was fine with poultry, Rita was not. Both of those dogs had obedience training, etc. My daughter showed them both in 4H dog shows. Rita's prey drive was just strong enough that chickens were toast when she could get to them and keeping her locked in the yard just wasn't fair to her. Rita is living a good life in a home without chickens. (samson had to be put down because of cancer ) I've taken dogs to a no-kill shelter that, quite honestly, I flat out screwed up getting and couldn't take care of them. This is NOT a re-homing or rescue issue...she doesn't move on from my home. 

I'll let you all know what the vet says on Monday or whenever we get the test back. I am praying it's as simple as a thyroid issue that can be treated.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I have nothing good to say about aggressive dogs, so ill just say good luck.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I dont know what to do either...... But I will just say good luck! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What is this dogs job? 
Running on a farm doesn't make exercise. She must have structured exercise with you as her leader. She must have mental challenges as well as physical ones.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Took her to the vet this morning. He is sceptical on the thyroid issue as he doesn't think she looks like she has thyroid issues, but he is still sending in for the test. He drew enough blood to do a full blood chem panel on her. May take a couple days to get results back. In the meantime...Keela is back to her normal sweet self again. Cats are fine with her again...no chasing, etc. Sigh... she is gonna make me crazy before this is over.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

And...this morning the cat and dog are both on the bed. Keela starts wagging her tail whacking the cat. Who, by the way, is looking extremely annoyed. hehe THEN....the cat BITES Keela's tail! And Keela does what? NOTHING. They are both still laying on the bed side by side sleeping.

On a side note....the sister of Keela was taken to a shelter where a rehab test was done with her (this dog was becoming extremely aggressive toward other dogs and men). She was deemed not rehabitable (that isn't a real word) and put down.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

/sigh

What a tough situation to be in...

I'm keeping a candle lit and hoping for a positive outcome for your family!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Test results show absolutely nothing out if whack. I was so hoping it would. Oh well. At this point since she is back to normal we will just pay attention and see what happens next. 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I do know. I had to make the same decision this last year. Although way less scary. A girlfriend that I had when I was 21 left a Maltese with me, he was sweet but if you saw my picture you would see what a funny fit it was! Well maltese dogs go crazy when they get old, he started snapping at my son, me and my wife, he would do bad things like get in the trash orpoo on the floor then look all proud. He knew better but his mind was going. Then he stopped being able to get up and down and started living under the bed he was so sore. At this point we decided it was best. After a while my son asked for a pet and we thought it would be nice to get a pet that he could have more responsibilities for, we looked at irish wolfhounds, I don't make that kind of money! My mom used to breed them. Well we landed on goats!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah. I know the decision is coming. Just really don't want to face it. Hopefully it'll be another 6 months....if not...well she's had a good year with us. 

Oh. I so want an irish wolfhound! My dream dog....we don't have that kind of money either. 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

And....she killed a chicken yesterday! NEVER has she gone after the chickens before...never. Apparently she found one setting on a nest in the haystack and just killed it. Hubby was with her when it happened and I wasn't even home. WTH? Unfortunately, with my hubby I don't know if he punished immediately or after a few minutes (he's not exactly consistent or quick with the corrections and is less likely to be a "pack leader" than my daughter....:sigh I asked what he wanted to do. His response was that she could never be outside the yard again! Well....that's not a good solution in my books. He relented and said he just wanted to take a wait and see approach. 

I'm kind of at the point where the stress is getting to be too much. So...here's the question. I don't want you telling me that she needs to go to a rescue because she is not a rescue candidate...she will not pass a rehab test with them and will be penned at a rescue the rest of her life (which isn't much of a life) or put down there. I know this. Would you wait? Or would you make the call now?


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I would make the call now. I have a pit mix and if he ever showed any aggression toward my children or other animals, I hope I could be strong enough to put him down. I do realize it is easier said then actually doing it. Good Luck. Sorry you are having to make a decision like this.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry Carmen I have been reading this post and I would say put her down now YOU CAN NOT TAKE THE CHANCE that she will get you or your children I know that it's hard having put down my 8 Y.O. dog 18 mths. ago but you will get over it or learn to live with yourself for the problems but if she attacks your family or even other people that come in your farm you will be kicking yourself for years that you didn't do it before that happened. So sorry.:hug:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Carmen, this would be such a tough call. If you waited what would be the final straw? I would fear the next thing would be way worse then a chicken. I haven't gone through so it would be easy for me to have an opinion for either way. What ever you choose if you need to vent I'm here for you.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I would say make the decision now, but I am a pull the band-aid of fast type of person, if it is necessary you will go through the same pain now or later, the difference is the stress and pain from the wait until. 

Just my thoughts


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately it is probably time. You don't want anymore incidents happening. It is not easy to do and you aren't going to feel good about it. I have been there. I know it was the right thing to do but to this day never felt good about doing it.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry, but you know what needs done. How many times until it is a child...:-hug:


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Agree..... Would u let your children play with a loaded weapon that has a hair trigger? 
Sorry it's so hard for ya ... Best of luck! Sending mental hugs


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I, too, have been following this thread. What I would do doesn't matter - Keela is not my dog, I don't have an attachment to her, I've never had to deal with a situation like this, and it is very easy for someone outside the situation to tell you what they would do. It breaks my heart that you are in this position, but I think you know what should be done. I am so sorry this has happened. :hug: :blue:


----------

